# Puppies Six Weeks...Giving Shots Myself??? First Time. Helllppp????



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Its more pocket friendly to do it ourselves. What should we know about doing this? A breeder of Rottis across the street said that you have to aabsolutely be sure of weight which is a given obviously...but what else?? :hammer:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i've never heard of weight being a factor for puppy shots- just for dewormer meds for pups. go to your local feed store or shiptons or whatever n just get 2 puppy shots. they can tell u how to do it. its super easy n they might even be willing to show u there in the store. i had the people out here do george n laceys bordatella boosters in the store


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

make sure there acting normal. there immune system cannot be at all compromised. make sure you take there temp. right before giving the vaccines. temp should be between 100.5 - 102.5 degrees Fahrenheit.

dont give more than 2 vaccines at a time as that increases the likely hood of a vaccine reaction.

make sure that where you get your vaccines they are keeping them at the right temp. ALL the time. or else, they may be ineffective.

if you see an facial swelling, shortness of breath, or hives you need to take your dogs to the vet IMMEDIATELY 

good luck


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

The rott breeder is not too smart. You get shots at the feed stores and they come pre dosed you have to mix the water with the powder and shake well. You have to make sure they are healthy and you inject it into their extra skin on the nape of the neck. Ask the feed store to demonstrate on on of your dogs how to do it.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh noooo im not their breeder...im their owner, i've had the boy since he was five weeks and the girl since last night. Thanks so much everyone. I was thinking there would be more to it. I read that they arent supposed to get the parvo until 10 weeks? Do they have that at the feed store?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you should take them to the vet anyways. ask him dirrectly. you can just have a puppy check and maybe get a 2 for 1 deal on that. but the vet will answer all your questions about when, where and how much of what to inject for each pup.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

parvo is part of the combo shot. they can get the first set anytime after 6 weeks i think. i waited til 8 weeks with mine. and then 1 at 12 weeks n the third one t 16 weeks when they can get their rabies shots. be sure not to let em out runnin around in public areas especially if parvo is known to be there. even after the 1st shots- be extra protective of the lil ones!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

you can find a cheap vet office who can do it for you. I heard administrating them yourself has a higher likely hood of failing than it does a vet supply and office would. why? vacc's need to be kept at certain temps or it will spoil. or so I was told so I went with the vets with my girl (you get papers back with the info which is good for use incase the dog bites someone or is stolen. you have more proof and the dog is in your name and has had a vet check) I know home vacc's come with paper to write it down on but it isnt as legit as the vet staffs paper. (my dad is a field setter breeder and he always took all the pups in to give them their 1st set at 7 weeks old because he had issues with the vacc not working or them spoiling due to slight shift in their holding area.)

but someone with more experiance could surely tell you more.
imo I wouldn't do home admin because I feel if you dont know what you are doing you can seriously harm a puppy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My mom worked for vets and she also had her bosses tell her that those vacc's you can get from stores aren't always kept at the proper temperature through shipping and receiving and can sometimes be ineffective. So just a heads up! I would just go to the vet.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I have ordered my vaccines online for the last 10 years with no problems and most local places treat their refridgerated vacs with priority. (Vets will say anything to get a client to come in and spend their money... )

Get the 5 in 1 at your local Tractor Supply or whoever the store may be. Follow instructions in mixing. Pull up some excess skin at the scruff of their neck or top shoulder, stick the needle into it without going all the way through and administer the drug. This is a puppy shot just like what the vet gives your puppy/dog. If you are squirmish, which I still am after all this time, spend the extra money and have him do it.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea the Rotti breeder is not the best source of information, to us she is Ms. Sandra across the street. lol. But anyways, I thank you all very much for all the advice. We are definitely going to take them to the vet for a check-up. And giving the shots ourselves, after much research and consideration.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

At age 4 to 5 week they get the 5way shot or i think they call it 5in1 shot and between 6 to 7 week they get the 7way or 7in1 shot and between 8way shot. i would reconmend you give the shot in the back leg outter thigh. make sure you mix the liquid with the powder and tap the needle to get the air bubbles out. pill the skin outward toward you insert the needle slightly not all the way in but beneith the skin not in the muscle. i seen some dog die because the person gave the shot in the kneck or did get the air bubbles out.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Teekospits said:


> At age 4 to 5 week they get the 5way shot or i think they call it 5in1 shot and between 6 to 7 week they get the 7way or 7in1 shot and between 8way shot. i would reconmend you give the shot in the back leg outter thigh. make sure you mix the liquid with the powder and tap the needle to get the air bubbles out. pill the skin outward toward you insert the needle slightly not all the way in but beneith the skin not in the muscle. i seen some dog die because the person gave the shot in the kneck or did get the air bubbles out.


Which is why first timers should go to the VET considering a pup of only a few weeks old should be seen and examined. You watch how they administer it then if you feel comfortable and your pup is healthy you do it yourself. But if the pup hasn't seen a vet yet I would advice taking the pup to be seen.
There has been a lot of Parvo going around, to many threads popping up about this horrible problem so be careful ......


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yes it is...we actually lost a little girl to parvo a few months back. The guy we bought her from said she had her shots...and she obviously didn't. It was an awful experience, one that me and my husband do not want to go through again. We are very protective of our little ones. Thank you for the advice on the vet situation.


----------

